# AKC sanctioned “Dog Match”



## cookieface

What is an "AKC sanctioned 'Dog Match' for puppies and adult dogs who are about to enter the show ring"? Is this like a practice conformation show? I googled, but couldn't find an answer. Thanks!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Yes it is a practice dog show. Usually the judges will be pro handlers, specially if it is being held after an official show, or maybe actually judges. I do them all the time with puppies and sometimes adults. I just did one at one of the last shows I was at, with a bratty engie, she did very well in the match (best adult), but then acted like she didn't know what to do when it really counted.


----------



## cookieface

Thanks. I'm excited about going (as a spectator).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

cookieface said:


> Thanks. I'm excited about going (as a spectator).


Have fun, hopefully they have a big entry, some don't.


----------



## cookieface

Thanks! Even if there aren't many dogs for the match, there will be breed club and rescues with their dogs as well as folks for the free microchipping. It should be a fun event - as long as the rain holds off.


----------



## Poly

cookieface said:


> What is an "AKC sanctioned 'Dog Match' for puppies and adult dogs who are about to enter the show ring"? Is this like a practice conformation show? I googled, but couldn't find an answer. Thanks!


It depends on the type of match. 

Understand that clubs can hold sanctioned matches for all kinds of events. Also, there are a lot of technicalities that I won't get into.

There are different 'plans' of dog show matches (A, OA, B, OB and OC). 


Plan 'A' and 'OA' matches are, for all intents and purpose, the same as a show, except that the scores don't count. Essentially ALL the show rules and regulations apply. Often, the judges will be the same ones that you would encounter at a show. While it can be thought of as practice, it will have the look-and-feel of an actual show. The rules say


> The primary purpose of this type of event is to give members of the clubs the opportunity to demonstrate their knowledge and competence in handling the details of a dog show. A club must hold at least two matches of this type, not less than six months apart, which are considered “qualifying” by The American Kennel Club,.....etc.


So it's really a 'test' for the club.

Plan 'B' and 'OB, matches are very similar, but some rules are relaxed. IME, these are often 'get-ready' events for new clubs that aren't quite up to holding an 'A', or 'OA' match, but some clubs do hold them as events.

Plan 'OC' matches, on the other hand, are very similar to 'fun matches'. They are usually held by established clubs that are already eligible to hold a show. An eligible AKC club CANNOT hold a 'fun match' under their club name unless it is restricted to members-only. So an 'OC' match is way for a club to hold what is in effect an 'open' match. These have much more of the look-and-feel of a practice show, IMO. So if that is what you are looking for, this is the type of match you would want. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cookieface

Poly - Thanks! The only information I found about the dog match was the statement I quoted above from a newspaper article. The additional information is helpful and I won't feel so lost while we're there.

I just did a little more digging and found this, "AKC Sanctioned 'B' Match Show with the Delaware County KC All Breed Match Show" on the Middle Atlantic Saint Bernard Club web page. It looks as though the entire event is part of the AKC Responsible Dog Ownership program. I'm really looking forward to it and there's no rain in the forecast


----------

